# Monster Fisherman's Club



## madshark (May 5, 2008)

Anyone know what ever happened to MFC? It was started by a bunch of land based shark fisherman. I was a member and had good times with like minded individuals. Around 1990, 91 a bunch of offshore guys hijacked the club and I bailed.

Mark Duncan


----------



## Mad Mike (Dec 28, 2005)

Someone told me years ago that the club broke up in the mid 90's. I talked to a friend at work who was familiar with the MFC and he had heard about the same.


----------



## JD761 (Jun 7, 2006)

Mark, do you have any pictures of big girls taken from the beach in the '80's or '90's? All the old ones I've seen are from the '60's and '70's.


----------



## lunkerbrad (Feb 17, 2007)

i think that the large numbers of oil rigs have pulled a lot of the larger sharks off the beach front the cooler water and food around the rigs .
they have no reason to leave them except to come in to the serf and pup .talking Galveston area and sharks over 7ft bulls- tigers- hammers my thinking . 
also most guys are not running out big baits and are not sitting on them for days like the old days . when you put a hole 25 lb jack on the line and camp on it for days i mean 3 day baits . or a hole sharpnose for bait 3ft long no one is fishing big baits got to have a bait out that the first small shark cant eat .a lot of big sharks i have seen landed were on big baits that sat out for up to 3 to 4 days .no one is putting in the work like the old days .


----------



## Lou (May 22, 2004)

*pics*

I have a bunch from some of the Monster Fisherman Tourneys
BUT will not post due to starting a gripe session about dead sharks.


----------



## JD761 (Jun 7, 2006)

Lou, could you email me some pics, if it's not too much trouble? I'll PM you my email address.


----------



## ZenDaddy (May 22, 2004)

*A Shame*



big lou said:


> I have a bunch from some of the Monster Fisherman Tourneys
> BUT will not post due to starting a gripe session about dead sharks.


Big Lou,

It's a shame I'd love to your pics. How about I kill a bunch of snakes and post the pictures? That should distract folks about sharks that were killed 20 years ago!:spineyes:


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

I was one of the original 8 members of the MFC, back in the 70's.
It was lead by Capt. Skip then, my uncle.
We had alot of good times when it was a small fishin club.
Couldnt have picked a better club to be associated with for a teenager.
I left it in the late 80's when it got too big for my liking.
I wish I had kept my club shirt, it would be a collectors item today.


----------



## bigfost (Oct 11, 2004)

Redfishr said:


> I left it in the late 80's when it got too big for my liking.


Spoken like a true curmudgeon. :wink: A man after my own heart.


----------



## Txfirenfish (Jan 8, 2005)

bigfost said:


> Spoken like a true curmudgeon. :wink: A man after my own heart.


didnt know, so i had to google it. lol 
http://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/curmudgeon


----------

